# test print blooper



## ksmattfish (Mar 16, 2004)

It was my first test print and my eyes hadn't adjusted to the dark yet.  As I moved the cardboard when making this test print I was also moving the paper, but I didn't realize it until it hit the developer.







The final, non-blooped photo is at my website.


----------



## markc (Mar 16, 2004)

The multiple exposure represents the subjects split from reality as he deals with his own perceptions of how the word should work and the results he actually sees. His rising position as we move to the right in the image shows how his feet are leaving the ground further and further as his ideals becoming more fractured from reality with passing time, and yet, the image darkens, showing his continued decline into madness. The...

Oh wait. This isn't the critique forum, is it.

I think I better go make lunch.


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 16, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> The multiple exposure represents the subjects split from reality as he deals with his own perceptions of how the word should work and the results he actually sees. His rising position as we move to the right in the image shows how his feet are leaving the ground further and further as his ideals becoming more fractured from reality with passing time, and yet, the image darkens, showing his continued decline into madness.



That is exactly what's going on here....


----------



## karissa (Mar 16, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> The multiple exposure represents the subjects split from reality as he deals with his own perceptions of how the word should work and the results he actually sees. His rising position as we move to the right in the image shows how his feet are leaving the ground further and further as his ideals becoming more fractured from reality with passing time, and yet, the image darkens, showing his continued decline into madness. The...
> 
> Oh wait. This isn't the critique forum, is it.
> 
> I think I better go make lunch.



 :lmao: Poor Mark....


----------



## Not Neve (Mar 16, 2004)

Mark, are you critiquing or analyzing?


----------



## oriecat (Mar 17, 2004)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> It was my first test print and my eyes hadn't adjusted to the dark yet.  As I moved the cardboard when making this test print I was also moving the paper, but I didn't realize it until it hit the developer.



I hate it when I do that.  :|


----------

